# Tivo HD keeps poping up the Cable card screen



## jimig1 (Jun 12, 2006)

My Tivo HD keeps popping up every hour with the CableCard Pairing screen it just started this morning and is very annoying. Does any one know how to make it stop. I rather not call comcast since they will most likely not help. One more thing the Tivo was rebooted last night too.


----------



## jimig1 (Jun 12, 2006)

One more thing it is a Moto M card in the the tivo


----------



## tiassa (Jul 2, 2008)

The only thing I can think of is that somehow the cablecard became "unpaired" and this is its way of telling you. Try calling Comcast and getting them to send a reauthorization signal, you might even be able to to that without talking to an customer (dis)service rep.


----------



## jimig1 (Jun 12, 2006)

well i called them and they were no help so they are sending someone out


----------



## tootal2 (Oct 14, 2005)

jimig1 said:


> My Tivo HD keeps popping up every hour with the CableCard Pairing screen it just started this morning and is very annoying. Does any one know how to make it stop. I rather not call comcast since they will most likely not help. One more thing the Tivo was rebooted last night too.


I had that problem last week when recording from vh1.


----------



## hummingbird_206 (Aug 23, 2007)

I've had this happen recently on one of my S3's (I have 2 S3's and haven't seen it on the other.) Both have 2 M cards installed. It only happens occassionaly when I change the channel. I hit clear and the cable card screen goes away and the channel displays. I haven't done any t/s nor checked to see if both TiVos have the same s/w version. Just a mild annoyance for me at this point since it only happens when I'm changing the channel and have the remote handy to hit clear.


----------



## tonysterrett (Jan 23, 2010)

I have had the same problem for a few weeks. I called Tivo and Comcast and both said that they didn't see anything wrong and that they have had no other reports of the same problem. Comcast reauthorized the card. Same problem. Every now and then when I change the channel, I am prompted to press CLEAR which temporarily fixes it. It's driving me NUTZ!


----------



## ps56k (Oct 6, 2006)

I'm getting this on my recently exchanged THD with a single M-card.

It only happens on about maybe 4 channels - so I just removed them from the channel list.

If I jump to those channels - I get a techy screen that says to .... call your cable provider, and it lists all the addressing assignments of the card. As others have mentioned, at the bottom it says to hit CLEAR to continue, which then most times brings up the channel. 

SO - why is this happening ? If the channel was not subscribed/authorized, then it would not appear.... and these are just normal channels, nothing special or premium.
----
my screen has basic grey framing, with white text on black background........

"Screen displayed on behalf of your cable provider."
(CableCard 1)

CableCard ID:
Host ID:
Data:

UnitAddress:
Card S/N:
...................
Press CLEAR to Exit.


----------



## cjv2 (Dec 16, 2009)

ps56k said:


> I'm getting this on my recently exchanged THD with a single M-card.
> 
> It only happens on about maybe 4 channels - so I just removed them from the channel list.
> 
> ...


What channels?


----------



## Karl Childers (Sep 29, 2009)

That is nearly always the indication that your cable card has lost its pairing. 

Go to TiVo Central > Messages & Settings > Account and System Information > Cable Card Decoders > Configure Cable Card 1 > Cable Card Menu > Conditional Access (CA) Screen.

On about the 3rd line down, you should see something that reads "Con: Yes". If it reads anything other than "yes," the cable card is not activated.

Further on the right of that same line, you should see something that reads: "Val: V"

If you see a "?" next to Val:, then the card has lost its pairing and needs to be rehit with a pairing signal from the cable provider.

Hope this helps. . . .


----------



## ps56k (Oct 6, 2006)

it's been doing it more and more tonight... after recording,jumping to new channel, etc 

just checked the Cable Card "Conditional Access"

CON = Y 
VAL = ? with 0x13 

will call Comcast and have them re-pair -


----------



## Grumock (Dec 16, 2008)

ps56k said:


> it's been doing it more and more tonight... after recording,jumping to new channel, etc
> 
> just checked the Cable Card "Conditional Access"
> 
> ...


The Val? is an issue. The card is not correctly paired & may not be registered in the DAC that is over your area. I have heard one trick if after they send the hits & it does not change is to do this:

Have them assign the card to a different head end in the billing system.

Then have it reassigned to the old head end.

I guess that will get the card registered in their DAC/Head end. Worked for a friend of mine but not sure if it was a fluke.


----------



## ps56k (Oct 6, 2006)

BTW - what do we tell Comcast about the VAL code - ??

Called Comcast - and tried to talk to the CSR about just re-pairing the card, but she insisted it was a tech rollout...

SO - a tech came out - a nice lady, but not familiar with Tivo or Cablecards. 

She suggested that sometimes problems are related to signal level and strength at the various freqs. She went thru all the cable connections, replaced the connectors with compression fittings at the pedistal, the house entry & ground pass-thru, and even an old inside cable to the Tivo. Then tested signal levels with her test box and all signals looked good.

Things were sort of ok when she left. But not any more.

Here is what we have tonight - 
channels 2 thru about 29 are ok
30 thru 160 are about 1/2 bad... they invoke the Paring screen 
164 thru 7xx are all ok 

SO - what does that mean with only the channels 30 thru 160 being bad ?


----------



## ps56k (Oct 6, 2006)

we have a Moto card - and found these couple of interesting websites...

http://support.tivo.com/app/answers/detail/a_id/137

and the screens - 
http://support.tivo.com/euf/assets/files/Moto_MCARD_Activ_auth.pdf

however.... my Conditional Access screen shows 
Con: Yes
Val: ?
along with AUTH: FWK and ENC: FWK


----------



## jdev2119 (Mar 31, 2010)

Got it fixed today! My channels 26-62 were showing the grey screen, everything else was working fine. Comcast said that somehow the "Host ID" and "Data" values either changed or were entered incorrectly on their end. These numbers can be found by going to Tivo Central > Messages & Settings > Account & System Information > CableCARD Decoders > Configure CableCARD 1 (Multi-Stream) > CableCARD Menu > CableCARD(tm) Pairing.
The Conditional Access screen still shows "Auth:FWK" on some channels, "Auth:S" on others. But I can tune to them all without having to first go to the grey screen.


----------



## ps56k (Oct 6, 2006)

jdev2119 said:


> Got it fixed today! My channels 26-62 were showing the grey screen, everything else was working fine. Comcast said that somehow the "Host ID" and "Data" values either changed or were entered incorrectly on their end.


How did you find a CSR that could actually discuss your CableCard screen data ?
Did you dial some magical phone number - as I've tried 3 times now with the 1234 number, and each time, all they can do is send a truck & tech !


----------



## ps56k (Oct 6, 2006)

I had stumbled across this Comcast support email address - 
[email protected]

Just wanted to follow up on the email thread that led nowhere... BUT NOW - MELISSA HAS FIXED EVERYTHING - no more grey screen popup

Sent the emails, and received your reply..... after that - nothing ??..... (she said she never received the reply)

Waited for some kind of response, action, resolution.

Finally, called Comcast 1234 - and they sent out a truck.
The person was really nice, but knew NOTHING about Cablecards.
She redid all the F-connectors, all the way back to the pedestal.
Of course, this did nothing to correct what appears to be a CableCard mis-pairing issue.

Just finished calling Comcast again - today - 5/27 - 
Again... the rep on the phone had no knowledge of Cablecard info, 
could not transfer me to anyone that did know,
and just followed "the script" of again rolling a truck and tech.

This is plain dumb - that in the entire Comcast org,
there is no way to reach a CSR that can simply bring up the CableCard info screen and match it to what the customer is seeing on their TV ????

----- Original Message -----

> Hi - 
> 
> We are here and we'd be happy to help. Please reply with the phone number associated with your account and brief description of your problem. We'll get the right folks involved to see your concerns are addressed.
> 
> Warm Regards,
> Melissa
> National Customer Operations
> Comcast Corporate HQ
> 
> 
> -----Original Message-----
> 
> 
> hi - 
> stumbled across a forum regarding Tivo cablecard issues, 
> and wondering if you are still around and can help with Comcast vs Cablecard issues in the Chicago suburban area ?
> 
> http://getsatisfaction.com/comcast/...ing_an_auth_mp_problem_with_comcast_cablecard
> 
> tnx - 
> 
> 
> / _/ _/ _/ _/ _/ _/ _/ _/ _/ _/ _/ _/ _/ _/ _/ _/ _/ _/ _/ _/ _/
> Imagination is more important than knowledge.....
> Knowledge is limited..... Imagination is not.......
> Albert Einstein, (1879-1955)
>


----------



## ps56k (Oct 6, 2006)

yup - it's fixed -

I had stumbled across this Comcast support email address - 
[email protected]

Just wanted to follow up on the email thread... 
NOW - MELISSA HAS FIXED EVERYTHING - no more grey screen popup

If you think your CableCard is not properly entered with the Comcast folks, try sending an email to Melissa...


----------



## fobia79 (Jun 17, 2010)

ps56k said:


> yup - it's fixed -
> 
> I had stumbled across this Comcast support email address -
> 
> ...


Can you be more specific in terms of what they did to fix the issue. I am having the same problem; certain non hd channels come up with the grey screen and I have to click clear to be able to view the channel. 
I did email the wecan email but the person that contacted me had no idea about the issue, she did send a couple of hits but the problem persists.


----------

